# 4x10 to 6x9



## montekels87

hey whats up i have a 86 monte carlo g body...and i want to put rear speakers i was looking at 4x10 kenwoods but i know that 6x9s sound better i was looking online and found plates that convert it but wont the 6x9 hit the rear window beacuse it isnt the size that is ment for plz help!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Jul 17 2009, 09:49 PM~14508351
> *hey whats up i have a 86 monte carlo g body...and i want to put rear speakers i was looking at 4x10 kenwoods but i know that 6x9s sound better i was looking online and found plates that convert it but wont the 6x9 hit the rear window beacuse it isnt the size that is ment for plz help!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just put in some 6.5s in the rear panels


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Jul 17 2009, 10:49 PM~14508351
> *hey whats up i have a 86 monte carlo g body...and i want to put rear speakers i was looking at 4x10 kenwoods but i know that 6x9s sound better i was looking online and found plates that convert it but wont the 6x9 hit the rear window beacuse it isnt the size that is ment for plz help!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you'll probably have to do some cutting


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2009, 02:14 AM~14509452
> *just put in some 6.5s in the rear panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great idea


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Jul 17 2009, 10:49 PM~14508351
> *hey whats up i have a 86 monte carlo g body...and i want to put rear speakers i was looking at 4x10 kenwoods but i know that 6x9s sound better i was looking online and found plates that convert it but wont the 6x9 hit the rear window beacuse it isnt the size that is ment for plz help!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they make adapters that go from 4x10 to 6x9.They go in the factory location from underneath


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 18 2009, 11:45 AM~14510994
> *they make adapters that go from 4x10 to 6x9.They go in the factory location from underneath
> *


they look like this

http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=1770


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 18 2009, 10:49 AM~14511011
> *they look like this
> 
> http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=1770
> *


yeah but that would make the speaker more lower which i think would hit the cynlinders i was checking them adapters out to...

what you think if i got it customer fiber glass to go back there and fit 4 6x9s


----------



## 81 cuttin

Take metal screws and attach them to the reardeck. Thats what i did and it worked for me.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14510994
> *they make adapters that go from 4x10 to 6x9.They go in the factory location from underneath
> *


X2, thats what I did in my Cutlass.


----------



## candygold73

Take metal screws and attach them to the reardeck. Thats what i did and it worked for me.

:yes: did the same thing in my lifted cutlass too.works fine doesnt look too bad.


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 18 2009, 07:38 PM~14513836
> *Take metal screws and attach them to the reardeck. Thats what i did and it worked for me.
> 
> :yes: did the same thing in my lifted cutlass too.works fine doesnt look too bad.
> *



thanks man i might try that adapter so it can fall right into place


----------



## flaked85

i picked this up from dixiemontecarlo.com,it fits perfectly in your rear deck lid and holds 4'' speakers.


----------



## incman78

if u want 6x9's what u do is mount them in the spot under the rear 1/4 windows. or u could actually fit 4 5x7's across the rear deck. the homie did that in his regal. but i've put 6x9's under the 1/4 glass in a cutty and a chop top mc.


----------



## All Out Customs

Took out the old factory speaker of a 79 monte carlo and mounted the new 6x9 with the adapters.........










Mounted it up under the deck lid and it fit like a glove.


----------



## baggedout81

yep fast and eazzzzyyyy


----------



## ROBERTO G

i have 4 6x9 in my monte carlo, i have the rear deck cut out and just installed a mdf back there. fits pretty good. i hvae my 6x9 connected to an amp instaed of my radio and sounds nice plus i dont need to have subs in the trunk


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 20 2009, 02:21 AM~14523010
> *Took out the old factory speaker of a 79 monte carlo and mounted the new 6x9 with the adapters.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted it up under the deck lid and it fit like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



only issue with that is if the guy gets a 6x9 that has a thicker magnenet chances of that hitting the trunks torsion bars are gonna be greater...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 04:04 PM~14527320
> *only issue with that is if the guy gets a 6x9 that has a thicker magnenet chances of that hitting the trunks torsion bars are gonna be greater...
> *


then you take out the bars and put in the shocks like i did  
To me it just looked cleaner.My .02


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Hey I got a question about those 6x9 adapters if someone could help me out. I picked up a pair for my MC, but I was wondering when I start my hydro setup will the cylinders hit the bottom of the speakers when the car is dropped? If they will hit, what size cylinder would yall recommend to avoid that.


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 20 2009, 03:59 PM~14528614
> *Hey I got a question about those 6x9 adapters if someone could help me out.  I picked up a pair for my MC, but I was wondering when I start my hydro setup will the cylinders hit the bottom of the speakers when the car is dropped?  If they will hit, what size cylinder would yall recommend to avoid that.
> *


it depends, in my daily it has coil under and the cylinder sticks out all kinds and it still doesnt hit the cylinder(10's) but then again i didnt use the adapters i just used self tapping screws and just screwed the speaker to the bottom of the deck.problem solved


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 02:04 PM~14527320
> *only issue with that is if the guy gets a 6x9 that has a thicker magnenet chances of that hitting the trunks torsion bars are gonna be greater...
> *



:thumbsup: Yep, Kingfish is right, you might want to check magnet clearance, just make sure its not too big so that you won't having any binding issues with the bars. Binding could cause some problems when opening and closing the trunk along with damage to the speaker or cylinder. :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Also you can try and relocate them to the center if you want in order to avoid cylinder issues. I didn't get a chance to clean up the speaker cutouts of this project because I eventually sold it, but you get the idea.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Hey I appreciate the info and the pics homie good looking out!!!


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 21 2009, 09:44 AM~14536583
> *Hey I appreciate the info and the pics homie good looking out!!!
> *



yeah im really considering the idea of relocating them and so i wont have to deal with that cylinder problem :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 20 2009, 06:59 PM~14528614
> *Hey I got a question about those 6x9 adapters if someone could help me out.  I picked up a pair for my MC, but I was wondering when I start my hydro setup will the cylinders hit the bottom of the speakers when the car is dropped?  If they will hit, what size cylinder would yall recommend to avoid that.
> *


its not like they will hit when dropped as far as a coil over goes, but I think you will need to relocate those speakers towards the middle. I am pretty sure that your cylinders will hit them.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM~14528398
> *then you take out the bars and put in the shocks like i did
> To me it just looked cleaner.My .02
> *


oh ya i did that like 2 years ago lol...i already knew i was gonna run into problems with that anyways...and now i got 16s in the back without a single issue lol


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 09:47 PM~14554886
> *its not like they will hit when dropped as far as a coil over goes, but I think you will need to relocate those speakers towards the middle. I am pretty sure that your cylinders will hit them.
> *


Even if I went with a shorter Cylinder in the back? Sorry if that question may sound crazy or stupid but this my first time doing juice and I'm trying to make this a street/show car so I wanna make sure everything is done right in advance.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 23 2009, 04:44 PM~14563038
> *Even if I went with a shorter Cylinder in the back?  Sorry if that question may sound crazy or stupid but this my first time doing juice and I'm trying to make this a street/show car so I wanna make sure everything is done right in advance.
> *



what i try to do in car is not let the speakers dictate my cylinder choices...i currently have 16s running in the back of my regal...the only things ive done to accomodate the 14s that were in there before was i knew the cylinder fittings where gonna hit the trunks torsion bars, so i disconnected them and ran gas shocks that u find under teh hood of ur g body..then since i hate 4x10s anyways i knew i wanted to change out to some 6.5s so i put those in the platic panel as ive shown...i have plenty of highs inside the car consisting of the 6.5s in the back..the 3 1/2s in the dash and a set of tweeters up front as well...thats plenty of sound.. once i did that the 14s were perfect and i now have 16s, but im pretty sure i could even get 18s back there if i wanted to....i also run a taller coil than most people do..my car sits stock height at its lowest point and thats one of the reasons i can get away with a taller cylinder..


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Good Shit King Fish! I guess you got to know what you want and do your research. Like Fish said, I do not want speakers to dictate what shafts I will use. 

I am running 3 pumps with 6 batteries anda mean ass standing 3! I went w/ 14" strokes in the rear. I had to remove the torsion bars because the three knocked em out of place. I fitted gas shocks from the hood to the trunk in a angled version and came out clean as FUCK! 

Next was to decide on the highs and lows. I decided to go with 4" JL audio speakers for clearance and a clean look. I would not me able to mout them under neath b/c of my cylnders and box in between them.

I don't like how the 6x9s look all cramped up. 

I am also running two 12" inch audio woofers in between the cylinders. The box had to be smaller than most so I ported it as well. I think two 10's would of looked cleaner in my set uup.

I am currently working on some beauty panels that I will post up...


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2009, 03:55 PM~14572225
> *what i try to do in car is not let the speakers dictate my cylinder choices...i currently have 16s running in the back of my regal...the only things ive done to accomodate the 14s that were in there before was i knew the cylinder fittings where gonna hit the trunks torsion bars, so i disconnected them and ran gas shocks that u find under teh hood of ur g body..then since i hate 4x10s anyways i knew i wanted to change out to some 6.5s so i put those in the platic panel as ive shown...i have plenty of highs inside the car consisting of the 6.5s in the back..the 3 1/2s in the dash and a set of tweeters up front as well...thats plenty of sound.. once i did that the 14s were perfect and i now have 16s, but im pretty sure i could even get 18s back there if i wanted to....i also run a taller coil than most people do..my car sits stock height at its lowest point and thats one of the reasons i can get away with a taller cylinder..
> *


Update I just went ahead and sold the 6x9s with the adapters and picked up some Pioneer 4x10s. After thinking about it you were right I didn't want something like speakers to decide how my hydro setup would be. so got rid of them appreciate it the info thought homie!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 3 2009, 03:01 PM~14971277
> *Good Shit King Fish!  I guess you got to know what you want and do your research.  Like Fish said, I do not want speakers to dictate what shafts I will use.
> 
> I am running 3 pumps with 6 batteries anda  mean ass standing 3!  I went w/ 14" strokes in the rear.  I had to remove the torsion bars because the three knocked em out of place.  I fitted gas shocks from the hood to the trunk in a angled version and came out clean as FUCK!
> 
> Next was to decide on the highs and lows.  I decided to go with 4" JL audio speakers for clearance and a clean look.  I would not me able to mout them under neath b/c of my cylnders and box in between them.
> 
> I don't like how the 6x9s look all cramped up.
> 
> I am also running two 12" inch audio woofers in between the cylinders.  The box had to be smaller than most so I  ported it as well.  I think two 10's would of looked cleaner in my set uup.
> 
> I am currently working on some beauty panels that I will post up...
> *


Thats what I did too, bought a speaker box that would meet the specs of subs, but smaller, and I test fitted and it will fit perfectly in between the cylinders while clearing uunder the rear deck, but 2 10's I wasn't sure I'd be able to get a twelve to fit, but its gravy.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

12" JL's w/ beauty panel


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Inside view of box w/ four JL 4" speakers











Beauty Panel View of Box in between cylinders. Clean on the inside, clean on the outside!!


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 9 2009, 12:39 PM~15027176
> *Inside view of box w/ four JL 4" speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Panel View of Box in between cylinders.  Clean on the inside, clean on the outside!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow thats looken real good bro yo how much u paid to get that done im looking to do a kicker L5 in the center n two memphis amps on the sides


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Here's a pic of a pair of Pioneer 4x10 that I ordered off ebay they came in Friday.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Sep 9 2009, 03:05 PM~15028106
> *wow thats looken real good bro yo how much u paid to get that done im looking to do a kicker L5 in the center n two memphis amps on the sides
> *


Looks like he did it himself  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=498616&hl=


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Sep 22 2009, 07:51 AM~15150877
> *
> 
> Here's a pic of a pair of Pioneer 4x10 that I ordered off ebay they came in Friday.
> *



are those pioneers any good i was looking into getting the ones from Memphis audio or just converting it to 6x9s


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Looking good . . .


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Sep 22 2009, 08:55 PM~15157431
> *are those pioneers any good i was looking into getting the ones from Memphis audio or just converting it to 6x9s
> *



They're pretty good for the price I picked them up brand new cheap on Ebay 60 bucks shipped, but I would go with Memphis Audio. They make pretty good subs too.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910




----------

